# Great educational games for children?



## dlarmour (Sep 25, 2003)

Hi

I am looking for great games (preferably OS X native) for 2nd through 4th graders.  Thank you for suggestions.

David


----------



## mdnky (Sep 26, 2003)

I believe Apple has some listed under the software catagory at the online store.

http://store.apple.com


----------



## Perseus (Sep 27, 2003)

Hello!!! WHen i was younger I loved playing a game called Swamp Gas!!! Its a fun exciting way for kids to learn Geography!!!

http://www.swamp-gas.com/


----------



## Arden (Sep 28, 2003)

Heh, I remember that game!  Not OS X-native, though.

Another one was Headline Harry (not to be confused with Harry the Handsome Executive)... you're a reporter trying to get the scoop on historic events, like the Mt. St. Helens eruption.  Also not OS X-native, though... these should run fine in Classic, however.


----------



## Perseus (Sep 28, 2003)

Actually Arden it IS OS X compatible...the site lets you download the OS X demo!


----------



## adambyte (Sep 28, 2003)

Psh. Nothing beats "Where In the World is Carmen SanDiego?" One of my favourite games of all time.


----------



## ksv (Sep 28, 2003)

I played Civilization II a lot at that age


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 28, 2003)

Civilaztion would be great if your young gamers dont find it boring which some people can.  Also Swamp Gas is a great game, i played it all through my childhood.


----------



## mdnky (Sep 28, 2003)

Best Buy has a small, but ok, selection of Apple Games now on their online store.  About 40 or so, with almost half being childrens games.  Oregon Trail 5 was one I saw, and a few from Disney too.   

I remember playing Oregon Trail and Carmen Sandiego in grade school on those state of the art 5.25 discs...on an Apple II.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?id=pcmcat6800050000&type=category&cmp=


----------

